# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Von Mnchen an Gardasee

## magendii

Hallo
hat jemand Lust ab dem 28.6. mit an den Gardasee zu kommen. Ich fahre von Mnchen aus. Mail an horn.med@gmx.de

----------

